# Nautical Name Suggestions



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello all,

I am thinking of starting my own business (environmental consulting performing assessment and cleanup of spills and brownfield sites) and was looking for name suggestions. I would like it to have a nautical theme.

My first thought was WINS (When I'm Not Sailing) Environmental. The wife didn't like that one. We also discussed Fair Winds Consulting but thought too many people would think it is a wind energy consulting company.

So I thought I would ask those on this forum if they had any suggestions. I would like something related to sailing and it would end with Environmental, Consulting or Associates. 

Please let me know if you have any suggestions. If I like it and use it, I will send you a some local brewed beer and wine.

Thanks


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

big blue enviornmental
blue water associates
aquarius enviornmental


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Clean Slate Environmental

*Clean Slate*-A slate tablet was kept near the helm on which the watch keeper would record the speeds, distances, headings and tacks during the watch. If there were no problems during the watch, the slate would be wiped clean so that the new watch could start over with a clean slate.


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

QuickMick said:


> big blue enviornmental
> blue water associates
> aquarius enviornmental


Blue Water was another one that I thought about to.

Thanks


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

you could try "Nauti Solutions" for one... Or "Nautical solutions" for another.
King Neptune's Cleanup.
Proseidon enviornmental Consultants.
Or other twists with either Nautical, King Neptune or Proseidon twists on the name.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Nautical themed is good. My business is True North Marine Services.

Marine Abatement Consultants? MAC. Marineabatementconsultants.com is available.

Domain Name Search Results

Whatever you decide, make sure the internet domain is available. Goto Domain Names, Web Hosting and Online Marketing Services | Network Solutions and search to test your domain.

Another good tip is to pick a name that would come up as the first choice in a given letter if someone where to look in a phone book(online or actual). Ex: ABC services, BAA Marine, etc. The catchy acronym is a good idea.


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Thanks for the suggestions*

And I agree completely about the web domain side. That is all most firms in my industry do for advertising.


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

Dam, Clean Slate is out. There is already a company named that and they work in my state.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

Also be careful when you're looking to see if the domain name is available... some unscrupulous domain name registrars will actually buy the names people search for if the people doing the searching don't buy them, so when they form their company and come back a couple weeks later to buy it, it's owned by a domain squatter and they sell it at a marked up price. It's safer to do a WHOIS lookup (type that into google to find one) and if there is no result, assume the domain is available -- create a short list this way, then go to your registrar of choice and buy the first one that comes up as truly available.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

JKCatalina310 said:


> Dam, Clean Slate is out. There is already a company named that and they work in my state.


How dare they!

Leeway Environmental?
Reach Environmental?
Hitch Consulting?
Brightwork Environmental?
Skeg Consulting (fitting the rudder attaches to)
Gimbals something something? (a fitting that keeps potentially dangerous things upright when the boat heels)
Fender Environmental Consulting?
Sculling something something?


----------

